# Necron Rumours, Autumn Release Scheduled?



## MadCowCrazy

Just found this over at Beasts of War and figured it would be of interest to those of you who like Necrons 


http://www.beastsofwar.com/warhammer-40k/necrons-julyaugust/


Necrons are on their way!

Word is reaching us that the Necron range (or at least parts of) is being run down now (i.e. not available to the independant stockists) which can mean only one thing… expect Necrons in about 6 months!!!

So, we could be looking at a July/August release for your favourite army of unstoppable death machines?

A couple of tidbits that we received:

The Obvious

* We’ll be back is definitely gone (Feel no Pain has took over)
* We’re hearing that Gauss weapons are rending (which makes sense and will please Darrell no end)
* There will be a ton of Psychic powers listed as ‘Tech Upgrades’

The more ‘out there’ stuff that we have trouble believing

* There will be a more ornate vehicle (maybe monolith?) with moulded glyphs
* The feel of the range has been re-skinned to make it less ‘Terminator’
* Spyders have been redone
* We hear they are getting a reboot on the scale to rival the Dark Eldar!

We’re not hearing that its gonna take the same ‘feel’ as Forgeworld’s Tomb Stalker, apparently it was created and released completely independantly of the core design team. This seems a little bit like disinformation – but knowing GW I would not be entirely surprised.
All thats left to do now is to Speculate wildly!

But without further ado… I’ll hand over to Darrell with his Necron Whishlist… enjoy!

BoW Warren


----------



## ashikenshin

so the mayans were right? 2012 is the year. 

very sad news, this year was a lot brighter because I would get a new shinny codex for my metal warriors. Not happening apparently.

also, I went to warseer to see their stuff and saw a post by this guy stickmonkey? apparently its a rumor, last part sounds like void dragon maybe.


> Deep in the void, the cosmic groundhog opened a great eye and peered lazily around.
> 
> Across the multiverse a great battle raged, the agile warriors of the snake locking weapons with the mighty silver astartes.
> 
> On yet another world, great titans of man trudged across decimated cities of bone. Barbed insects darted around them, more an annoyance than a threat. But in the distance, Shadows hinted at something bigger coming.
> 
> Deep within Mars forges, a low rumble began to grow.
> 
> As it's gaze met it's warp shadow, it's great eyes slowly closed once more. Perhaps it would yet awaken...


http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=292537


----------



## MadCowCrazy

It's just a rumour, maybe they can beat some inspiration into Matt Ward so he can complete the fluffy bits.


----------



## StalkerZero

That would definitely make for a sad bit of news. 

It'll probably leave me looking to find another army that I like. I've tried so many now that it seems almost like I won't find one. 

But, this will definitely get another large chunk of cash out of my wallet so I suppose GW wins?


----------



## Azezel

It might be a little late, MCC (maybe you could start a new thread?), but you probably should have added a couple of blank posts after your first to fill up with info as it comes in.


----------



## GrizBe

Given Spectral Dragons past record, I'd cross it off as complete bollocks. Everything he's said before about Tyranids and Dark Eldar were 100% wrong. The only things he ever got right had already been confirmed by Stickmonkey, Harry, etc... so he was just copying.

I'd take anything he says with the Dead Sea.


----------



## darklove

It is as much as I was told by my sources back in 2009. The fluff is the biggest problem for the Necrons, and they can't finish the codex until that is cleaned up. I would have thought they have had enough time to sort it out by now, unless they are hoping to work the other two C'tan more firmly into the codex.

Ah well, it will save me a bucket of money. There is nothing Necron for me to buy until a new codex...


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Azezel said:


> It might be a little late, MCC (maybe you could start a new thread?), but you probably should have added a couple of blank posts after your first to fill up with info as it comes in.


If you read my post you will see that this is not intended to be the necron rumours thread. When I make those I post them in the rumours roundup and then move them to this part of the forum.

Basically I heard a similar thing in December so decided not to make the Necron rumours thread back then. I just wanted to wait for a bit more rumours/information about the codex.

This year is actually looking pretty poor for codex releases right now, I do hope I'm wrong but it seems we might only get 1 more dex this year.

Basically we have GK in April, probably fantasy stuff in May, DE Second wave in June (this is when it will be out by the latest according to GW), probably Fantasy stuff in July, Fliers release is said to be summer but I can't find any place to squeeze it in. So I'd guess August if that is still considered summer, it's not really where I live. September would be Fantasy or LOTR and then a codex in October or November.

So all in all I think this year is looking pretty bleak on the codex front unless I'm missing something. You also have to consider they might put out some more Fantasy and LOTR stuff than I've speculated.


Hmm, just found this so could be wrong about DE second wave.



> Originally Posted by Frgt/10
> time to un-debunk/make people remember it then
> 
> the next DE metals are 100% coming in march.
> I know you all tend to believe Hastings over me but I've had this confirmed numerous times now.
> They will be released week 3 of march and it consists of a succubus, beastmaster, and all the beasts. All metal blisters.


Seems weird they would release it the same month as a Fantasy army book release?


----------



## bitsandkits

Sounds like shite, its fluff for gods sake, all they do is rewrite the crap from the last codex and chuck in a few new bits, plus its fluff they can write what ever they like, they could write the plot to all the terminator movies into the codex if they wanted, change some names and places and honestly what would it matter.
GW release stuff based on one element ,how much money it will bring it, they are opening this year with some big hitters, blood angels, fantasy orcs, and grey knights and second wave of dark eldar, may as well leave the necrons on the back burner to end the year on or new year in 2012 and pump out a few more second waves in 2011 instead


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Originally Posted by Voss View Post
I'm very skeptical of fluff being the barrier to an army release. There aren't the kind of obstacles to background writing that there are to rules design (playtesting, minis reflecting rules and vice versa, etc) that this should really be a problem.

Plus, the project should be well past the 50% mark, which is really odd time to stall. Plus its really hard to push a project up to fill in a dead spot in the release schedule, unless they go with a wave release or something.

Also... is it just me, or are 3 or 4 hands in one project cause for concern? Its a mere step from that to design by committee, which is the touch of death for anything. Now I fear directionless and dull, rather than bizarrely silly, but ultimately ignorable fluff.
Considering all of the above happened on the last version of the codex I am suprised you are concerned.

Take a look at the current necron codex, and see how many people wrote that.

The more people on a project like this, as long as they can fully work together, generally the better. Mistakes are caught, ideas are shared, ect.

Originally Posted by Azzy View Post
November, I believe--it's a typical 40K army release time slot.

Now, if this rumor is correct I want to know what else 40K will be released in its stead. My personal hope: Sisters of Battle. After that, I don't care--it can be any other army that doesn't have a 5th edition codex.
I am only making a somewhat educated guess here, but my bets are actually on Tau. Sisters are probably 1/2-3/4 done based on when I hear they were started.

Eldar are supposedly late next year.

DA's and/or BT's are supposedly being worked on, with one almost done. (I am unclear as to which of them is being worked on or if both are being worked on.)

Supposedly getting a new race next year too.

Better stop now before too many other people post ahead of me.

This is what I hear, take it with salt. We will see how accurate it is.


----------



## Bindi Baji

cough, cough, cough, cough(september-ish)cough
damn pneumonia


----------



## bitsandkits

Bindi Baji said:


> cough, cough, cough, cough(september-ish)cough
> damn pneumonia


i will take that bet and say november


----------



## exsulis

MadCowCrazy said:


> DA's and/or BT's are supposedly being worked on, with one almost done. (I am unclear as to which of them is being worked on or if both are being worked on.)


As per the current DA rumors there has been Zero work done on the DA :ireful2:


----------



## Bindi Baji

bitsandkits said:


> i will take that bet and say november


Bearing in mind that I seem to be perpetually two months out it would probably be a safer bet


----------



## Baron Spikey

I'm going to say October and put a shiny penny down as collateral.


----------



## LukeValantine

You know what would be funny if GW released a completely random, and unexpected codex without leaking anything just to see how people would react.

What a DT codex where the hell is the Necron one you promised us. 
GW...not telling :biggrin:


----------



## Khorothis

LukeValantine said:


> You know what would be funny if GW released a completely random, and unexpected codex without leaking anything just to see how people would react.
> 
> What a DT codex where the hell is the Necron one you promised us.
> GW...not telling :biggrin:


:grin:
Maybe the GK Codex is just an April joke told a bit early just to make people believe it and its going to be Chaos Daemons instead. 

"Problem Astartes?" *GW trollface*


----------



## Sethis

MadCowCrazy said:


> So I'd guess August if that is still considered summer, it's not really where I live.


Our school holidays for the summer run from 20th July (approx) through to 5th September (approx), and our weather tends to stay at summer levels until early september/late august. It's entirely reasonable that a "summer release" would happen in August.


----------



## slaaneshy

Just sack Matt Ward, then it will all come together!


----------



## Serpion5

bitsandkits said:


> Sounds like shite, its fluff for gods sake, all they do is rewrite the crap from the last codex and chuck in a few new bits, plus its fluff they can write what ever they like, they could write the plot to all the terminator movies into the codex if they wanted, change some names and places and honestly what would it matter.


GWhas posted some excellent fluff. If it really is the issue, I`d rather they take anextra few months and get it right. Besides, most necron fluff is so far out of date the new codex needs to change it a lot. But...



slaaneshy said:


> Just sack Matt Ward, then it will all come together!


...I admit I cried when I found out Matt Ward was doing this. :shout:


----------



## Bindi Baji

the fluffy stuffy is not an issue, 
they are past the point where fluffyness would be an issue, 
unless we're talking fluffy pillows after a hard days work designing necrony things


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught

matt ward, matt wards away finish dates, working rules, profiles that have a chance and fluff that makes scene. I hate it how they will do codex's for the not extremely populat ramies and then release a new rule book and then release a new fucking space mariene codex outdating the dark angels,black templars, orks, grey knights, sisters of battle even more, tau, eldar, daemons, chaos, tyranids, everything else I forgot every thing besides the gon damned space marienes because they will make the game unfair for all of us for a quick buck and a pat on the back from the CEO.


----------



## Flayed 0ne

"Necrons ------>MIGHT<------- get pushed back"

...and suddenly its gospel...wtf is wrong with people?

WBB HOPE! (ie, KEEP HOPE ALIVE!)

:suicide:


----------



## GrizBe

With Tomb Knigs having been announced, I'd have much more hope for Necrons being sooner rather then later.


----------



## Fangio

Honestly if they are really pushing back because of fluff issues, we shouldn't worry too greatly. GW now realises that the story is as important as the game itself (thankfully - 3rd ed was just so bland). If they do need to spend more time developing the background it is probably a good thing for all. We may all get more stuff on how the galaxy was under the Old Ones (viewed through embittered immortal eyes) and if they develop it all properly, they may come up with new "facets" of the race and make new units. I'm hoping for more Monolith variations. Mind you the fluff necessary for such things is already in place (tons of huge tomb planets waking up slowly anyone?)

EDIT: Not only will fluff potentially create new cool things but it is also less of an issue than, say, technical issues such as model design and game balancing as it is far more flexible and can even be left as it is if they run out of time.


----------



## Grins1878

Mr.Juggernaught said:


> matt ward, matt wards away finish dates, working rules, profiles that have a chance and fluff that makes scene. I hate it how they will do codex's for the not extremely populat ramies and then release a new rule book and then release a new fucking space mariene codex outdating the dark angels,black templars, orks, grey knights, sisters of battle even more, tau, eldar, daemons, chaos, tyranids, everything else I forgot every thing besides the gon damned space marienes because they will make the game unfair for all of us for a quick buck and a pat on the back from the CEO.


Ye gads! Take a breath dude! You'll pop something!


----------



## TheSpore

im pretty sure we will see the necrons next GW almost never releases two loyalist codexes back to back but i might be wrong


----------



## HiveMinder

Don't forget too that spending more time on fluff means more compelling characters. I tend to think that when they say they're stuck on fluff issues, its not general army fluff, but rather unit fluff, explaining why pariahs exist, and what they do. Special characters need a good back story to go along with whatever bad-assery they get. And I can see how imparting an enthralling story to soulless metal husks could prove a challange.


----------



## TheSpore

who knows maybe we might see a new ctan chararicter(obviously not the void dragon)


----------



## C'Tan Chimera

Can't finish the fluff? For crying out loud, it's been how many years? Kick Matt Ward off his chair and give me a seat, I'll have written up four Necron codex drafts by Easter.


----------



## Arm1tage

I've read a bit of Matt Ward's work and if he does the same cookie cutter thing that he did in the Blood Angels codex to the Necrons I'll be sorely disappointed. The Necron related fluff in particular (Gehenna) showed that his approach to the crons is toilet paper epic fantasy. I mean, "Silent King"? Give me a break. Good thing a footnote to that didn't say "refer to DnD Monster Manual, entry Lich".

The Necron Codex, barring a misplaced story or two, is a very interesting read. 

*sigh* Must they screw it up before I even get to play it. 

Wonder where Matt got his inspiration. Oh, yeah.


----------



## Bindi Baji

well that has to be a record, 
the codex hasn't even been announced yet and it's already whinge time :russianroulette:


----------



## Arm1tage

Matt Ward's involvement inspires dread and skepticism.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

http://www.beastsofwar.com/warhammer-40k/necrons-julyaugust/


Necrons are on their way!

Word is reaching us that the Necron range (or at least parts of) is being run down now (i.e. not available to the independant stockists) which can mean only one thing… expect Necrons in about 6 months!!!

So, we could be looking at a July/August release for your favourite army of unstoppable death machines?

A couple of tidbits that we received:

The Obvious

* We’ll be back is definitely gone (Feel no Pain has took over)
* We’re hearing that Gauss weapons are rending (which makes sense and will please Darrell no end)
* There will be a ton of Psychic powers listed as ‘Tech Upgrades’

The more ‘out there’ stuff that we have trouble believing

* There will be a more ornate vehicle (maybe monolith?) with moulded glyphs
* The feel of the range has been re-skinned to make it less ‘Terminator’
* Spyders have been redone
* We hear they are getting a reboot on the scale to rival the Dark Eldar!

We’re not hearing that its gonna take the same ‘feel’ as Forgeworld’s Tomb Stalker, apparently it was created and released completely independantly of the core design team. This seems a little bit like disinformation – but knowing GW I would not be entirely surprised.
All thats left to do now is to Speculate wildly!

But without further ado… I’ll hand over to Darrell with his Necron Whishlist… enjoy!

BoW Warren


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon

As excited as I am to hear they're on the way soon, I hang my head in despair knowing that Ward wrote the book. I'm sorry, maybe I'm the only one here of this opinion, but I LIKE We'll Be Back. Feel No Pain is too easily negated, and the whole point of the Necrons is that they stand back up and shoot you again when you think you've killed them all. After what Ward did to the Blood Angels fluff (Dante/Silent King bffs, anyone?), I shudder to think what he did to the Crons.

The Tech Upgrades sound interesting, and I'm glad the gauss weapons won't smoke so much pole anymore, but ffs, couldn't they have gotten someone OTHER than Ward to write it? Hell, I'd even have preferred Cruddace to Ward (squadrons of Monoliths sounds fun), and this is coming from a Tyranid player who owns 5 Carnifexes that were invalidated with the new dex.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Hmm, I'm sure the Necrons received a "Ward Save" since it is said he is writing the Grey Knights codex. If he is also doing the Necron then GW are surely running low on people to write their dexes. Everyone else seems to be jumping ship to Mantic...


----------



## StalkerZero

I could possibly get in to a less Terminator look. But really where the Terminator resemblance comes in is the models that are already plastic (Warriors/Destroyers). The Immortals to an extent too. 

Really hoping we see some unique things in the new codex. Tech upgrades that are treated as psychic powers sounds great. Weapons that are a tad more effective sounds great. Maybe make our troop choice a bit better.

I'm mostly anticipating some new stories and details about the Necrons though. Having a handful of mentions here and there in fluff and then one major codex to go off is kind of light.


----------



## ashikenshin

I want to be able to field more than HQ and 2 troop choices for 500 points (even though i have more than 2000 points of necrons). My group has grown a liking to small games and my necrons are just boring at those points. 

I hate that every rumor points to WBB going to FNP. That just means it is probably true. I like WBB and would like more rules to make them feel scary, right now they don't feel scary. Something on the lines of dark eldar. I want to feel sorry for my oponents loss when they fail to kill my necrons.


----------



## bitsandkits

I can see the necron release being in the same spot as last novembers dark eldar release, they are the most lacking in variety unit wise and i can see the release been huge as they need a massive overhaul.Interestingly they are also the army that would work best in plastic as they would be easier to CAD than other armies as they are industrial in design rather than organic and squishy.


----------



## Serpion5

I am trying to reserve judgement, but if any of what MCC said is true, then the codex has well and truly been butchered. 

Necrons cannot have psykers. It just doesn`t fit. 

WBB gives a unique element to the army. FNP is a half arse fix and a joke. 

I`m not crazy about rending either. Seems ott when there are other ways to make them better. 


The out there stuff actually sounds better. So no offense MCC but I sincerely hope your info is wrong.


----------



## bitsandkits

as long as they get light sabers i will be happy, lets face it they need a general grievous looking dude with four light sabers.


----------



## TheSpore

This is extremely close to my assesment


----------



## StalkerZero

bitsandkits said:


> as long as they get light sabers i will be happy, lets face it they need a general grievous looking dude with four light sabers.


You don't know how many times I've looked at my Necron Lord and wondered how I could get a couple more arms and lightsabers from some of my old Star Wars toys on there....

As for psychic powers as long as they are done as "tech" abilities that's fine by me. I'm excited about it. In psychic powers they have a mechanic built that works well and there's no sense not to use it but give it a fluffy twist for the Necrons.


----------



## aboytervigon

So every unit is gonna get feel no pain doesn't that sound a little overpowered?


----------



## StalkerZero

I would imagine it would only be Necron units. And they already have WBB so it's not like it's too terribly much different. Timing changes could be great for combat resolution. Low AP weapons affecting it now would be a bit of a drawback. But on the whole it'll be a change that isn't necessarily bad or good - just different.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

bitsandkits said:


> i will take that bet and say november


I reckon it'd be September, for Games Day...


----------



## Tim/Steve

FNP for WBB would streamline the army but not make them that much stronger- losing the extra 4+ against rending/AP1/AP2 shooting would make them a little weaker (the reduced number of morale checks from 25% casualties is pretty ignorable too) but the reduced casualties in combat would be huge... flayed ones would suddenly become a pretty decent unit.
- I'm wondering what the monolith will do though if they do make this change; no more portalling to get rerolls of WBB (especially since most FNP saves would be rolled in the enemy's turn).


I've said it before and I'll say it again- I can't believe that gauss will change to be rending... it would be utterly game changing. If they made it lesser-rending with it getting all the same benefits but not AP2 then it would be better.

The one I really want to see would be all necrons getting relentless...or even slow and purposeful (if not on destroyer bodies). It would fit their fluff and stop the warriors from being almost useless.


----------



## StalkerZero

Tim/Steve said:


> FNP for WBB would streamline the army but not make them that much stronger- losing the extra 4+ against rending/AP1/AP2 shooting would make them a little weaker (the reduced number of morale checks from 25% casualties is pretty ignorable too) but the reduced casualties in combat would be huge... flayed ones would suddenly become a pretty decent unit.
> - I'm wondering what the monolith will do though if they do make this change; no more portalling to get rerolls of WBB (especially since most FNP saves would be rolled in the enemy's turn).
> 
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again- I can't believe that gauss will change to be rending... it would be utterly game changing. If they made it lesser-rending with it getting all the same benefits but not AP2 then it would be better.
> 
> The one I really want to see would be all necrons getting relentless...or even slow and purposeful (if not on destroyer bodies). It would fit their fluff and stop the warriors from being almost useless.


You always have some pretty good points/ideas. 

FNP vs WBB is a tough trade off. 

I can't imagine a Monolith as is being worth 235 points with FNP. It would essentially almost leave WBB in the codex if it allowed re-rolled FNP on the turn after via porting. That would be so overly complex compared to most rules. 

Rending would be really nice to get but in no way fair. Every unit packing rending would make for a terribly unbalanced book.

Relentless or Slow and Purposeful seem to be the only hope really for Warriors. I still don't think it'll make them good but it'll make them better. Having a rapid fire weapon that is a liability to get in to range to fire just doesn't make much sense at all.

I do hope they don't take C'tan out. I have fallen in love and do not play a game where I can't field my Nightbringer. I know he's not great but the things he does when he gets to do his thing are just sick. Even at 1,000 points you'll see him on my field.


----------



## SilverTabby

Will you guys give it a rest already? If it is indeed 'Fluff' that is holding up the Codex (which, by the way, is a term the Games Developers hate as it implies it's somehow easy to come up with, or not important) then it's not lack of trying on Matt's part, but lack of agreement on details from the chap at the very top. He is extremely hard to please (meetings involving him are a nightmare), and if something isn't exactly right in his mind then it doesn't get through. And if the details can't be agreed on in that regard, work on new units can't start. 

It is entirely possible that the whole thing is now written and sculpting is happening. Or that they are sufficiently far into the project that painting is now happening for an autumn release. However, it wouldn't change the fact that it could well have been the 'fluff' that was the delay. 

And if it is still the problem now, then you'll be lucky to get a 2012 release. People say "oh look, they've churned out another SM release" - even SM releases take upwards of a year from start to finish. This stuff isn't quick or easy to do...

I personally would love to know where the titbit of "fluff-holdup" came from originally. Because it seems to be being taken as gospel now, and a handy excuse to ladle some more hate onto Matt, who is far less deserving of it than some writers of the past. Codex creep is just that - _creep_. Not the huge bounding leaps it used to be in previous editions. God, go back 10-15 years and todays' 'problems' are miniscule in comparison...

/rant


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Mat Ward having trouble making BS fluff. He did that easily for 3 other codexes. Although these guys are not SM of some flavour so I can see why he might struggle.


----------



## SilverTabby

Imperial fluff is easy. 

A coherant background for a pre-imperial race with very little personality, incorporating new units? Much harder, for _any_ of the writing team.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Tim/Steve said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again- I can't believe that gauss will change to be rending... it would be utterly game changing. If they made it lesser-rending with it getting all the same benefits but not AP2 then it would be better...





StalkerZero said:


> Rending would be really nice to get but in no way fair. Every unit packing rending would make for a terribly unbalanced book...


Agree with this kind of thoughts. A whole army of rending shooting weapons sounds "a bit" over the top...

If the guns were rending only against things with an armour value then perhaps it would be ok. IG would love that:laugh:


----------



## bitsandkits

SilverTabby said:


> Imperial fluff is easy.
> 
> A coherant background for a pre-imperial race with very little personality, incorporating new units? Much harder, for _any_ of the writing team.


True but they have had 10 years to come up with some stuff and in the case of every single codex they only have to add some flesh to the bones of the previous codex, i have yet to see a 4th or 5th edition codex contain anything that i wasnt already aware of in fluff terms and ultimately it does really matter, no one buys an army based on the written fluff, the models and the rules shift codex not the fluff, they could write the necrons are here to steal humanities biscuits(cookies for the USA) as long as they included a £40 shit kicking terminator salvation-esc biscuit monster in plastic for the army.

Im an Eldar player and the fluff for my army has not changed in any major way since WD127 back in the 90's, no body has done anything with the fluff for my race that stands out and made me reassess my army choice since then, some nice chap added some little touches here and some expansion there and some little extra bits in the DE codex but ultimately its the same story , Eldar do what they like, some Eldar bugger off, some stick around some cock up, boosh! chaos god,yadda yadda yadda race in decline blah blah.

Anyway they should stop cocking about and release the codex and new shiny models already, then they can get back to what really matters, Eldar !


----------



## smitty23

--Necrons cannot have psykers. It just doesn`t fit.--

The thing people need to realize is this, in order to make an army balanced and work in the current edition it has to fit the rules involved in said edition. The whole tech upgrades as phsycic powers is just a means to an end (if it trully works that way anyway). This can be used to play off of the necrons standard leadership 10 as well as give other races a chance to counter with hood, shadow in the warp and things like that. If they werent considered phsycic powers they would be much more limited with what they could make them do as to not be too overpowered with no way to stop it. And feel no pain as lame and useless as it may be can be modified with other rules to become more powerful. (as in decreasing the number you save on ala corbulo ect....) All in all i think they will be very playable at the end of the day.

Also i think immortals will have rending weapons and warriors will perhaps be able to take X amount of blasters if the squad numbers so many. As is standard with most of the new codices. we will see. Army wide rending by todays standard and metagame is for sure a little OP.


----------



## SilverTabby

smitty23 said:


> --Necrons cannot have psykers. It just doesn`t fit.--
> 
> The thing people need to realize is this, in order to make an army balanced and work in the current edition it has to fit the rules involved in said edition. The whole tech upgrades as phsycic powers is just a means to an end (if it trully works that way anyway). This can be used to play off of the necrons standard leadership 10 as well as give other races a chance to counter with hood, shadow in the warp and things like that. If they werent considered phsycic powers they would be much more limited with what they could make them do as to not be too overpowered with no way to stop it. And feel no pain as lame and useless as it may be can be modified with other rules to become more powerful. (as in decreasing the number you save on ala corbulo ect....) All in all i think they will be very playable at the end of the day.


Hear hear. After all, Tyranids don't use the Warp the same way 'normal' psykers do. Their powers are extensions of the Hive Mind, and failing their rolls is described as "synaptic feedback". They still use all the rules for psykers in the rulebooks though, for ease and streamlining of rules. 

No reason Necrons couldn't have tech-based abilities that have the same sort of wiring-based malfunctions and short-circuiting that is represented in the 'oh-crap-i'm-being-eaten-by-a-daemon' roll. There are rules in place, and counters to it (psykers work on a different variety of 'waves' after all, why couldn't they disrupt something like that? Blahblahblah) to it's easier all round to adapt them rather than make new, uncounterable rules that will make every else cry...


----------



## Eleven

i'm not convinced that armywide rending would be overpowered.

We are talking about a force that has no melta guns, remember.

Also, remember that rending on str 4 will have no effect on AV 14, whereas with gauss rules, warriors were able to glance raiders easily.


----------



## smitty23

how many AV14 vehicles do you bring to most of your games? I see on average 1.....Maybe 2 if your playing 2,000. Im sure they will also have other weapons to deal with those types of units other than their basic weaponry.


----------



## aboytervigon

and they could add melta rules to necrons...Rending meltas thats just nasty.


----------



## Tim/Steve

Currently the necron army has 2 shooting weapons capable of penetrating an AV14 vehicle, if gauss becomes rending then while warriors could not damage it destroyers could penetrate... which adds something to the mix.
Since most vehicles you see on the board are transports with AV11 (such as rhinos) then warriors with S4 rending would get at least a glance on a roll of a 6, with 2/3 of those hits being pens... thats massive. It would mean that a rapid firing necron unit would smash transports to bits.

Having said that against vehicles isnt where it would be nasty- its against non-vehicles that it would kill. If i'm getting 10-15 rending hits every turn then anything like the bling wing or MCs would be dropping like flies... while giving necrons almost no help against the sort of hoard army that they currently struggle with.


----------



## mcmuffin

in my humble opinion, rending would work incredibly well with necrons. Feel no pain simplifies their rules, but it takes away one of their only bits of flavour. as for phase out, well that is just a difficult question. my idea would be that if a unit is reduced to below 20%, they are placed back in reserve and join up with other units of the same type. Warscythes, however, need to stay as they are, because they are necron's answers to ICs and TH/SS termies and equivalents.


----------



## Gold170492

Spoke to a mate that works in gw and said Necrons are due in October. But he then went on to say that anything over 3 months away can be changed... on a random note the summer of flyers we have been hearing about is the nid 2nd wave.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Tim/Steve said:


> Having said that against vehicles isnt where it would be nasty- its against non-vehicles that it would kill. If i'm getting 10-15 rending hits every turn then anything like the bling wing or MCs would be dropping like flies... while giving necrons almost no help against the sort of hoard army that they currently struggle with.


This is indeed the reason for not giving an army rending on all shooting attacks. It spells autowin against certain armies and wont help them at all with their problems.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Blood of Kittens has a new post about the Necrons that actually doesn't contain anything... unless you consider whining content...


----------



## deathwatch27

so no change there then


----------



## SilverTabby

Not every army should be good against all-comers. Space Marines are supposed to be all-rounders, designed so the newbies can take on anyone with them. Tyranids are supposed to struggle with heavy tanks at range. Eldar units are supposed to only be good at their chosen speciality. Etc, etc. 

So any introduction of rules won't necessarily be designed to round out the army, but make them better at what they do without necessarily making them better at their weakness. So those of you hoping for a fix for struggling with horde armies? Not very likely. Maybe you'll get one unit that's slightly better at it, but in general the list should play to strengths rather than plug weaknesses. 

Otherwise, why don't we all just use the SM list for our armies and leave it at that...


----------



## Bindi Baji

WBB is still in the mix, it was being tested, retested and tinkered with only two months ago,
there is a big effort being made to keep it, just a bit simpler



MadCowCrazy said:


> Blood of Kittens has a new post about the Necrons that actually doesn't contain anything... unless you consider whining content...


to be fair to blood of kittens..............
no hold on, on second thoughts why bother


----------



## ashikenshin

Bindi Baji said:


> WBB is still in the mix, it was being tested, retested and tinkered with only two months ago,
> there is a big effort being made to keep it, just a bit simpler


awesome news! I feel a bit bad about my current necrons, they will be replaced by new shiny necrons soon.


----------



## Kiama

I hope the update comes soon. Why? Cause I was a Necron player back when I began playing. I still have my old models and unopened Monolith. The moment the new codex drops, I'm selling off ALL these badboys!

Sorry Necrons, you were fun when I was younger and stupid, but the Eldar have sold me on their ways for life when I rejoined...


----------



## Vhalyar

MadCowCrazy said:


> * There will be a more ornate vehicle (maybe monolith?) with moulded glyphs
> * The feel of the range has been re-skinned to make it less ‘Terminator’
> * Spyders have been redone
> * We hear they are getting a reboot on the scale to rival the Dark Eldar!


Good, the army needs it badly. The whole range is sorely lacking in detail and options, so hopefully the current warriors get binned and replace with a new kit, followed by everything else. And less terminator, thank god.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Vhalyar said:


> so hopefully the current warriors get binned and replace with a new kit


The warriors are one of the few kits with nothing being changed


----------



## Arm1tage

Bindi Baji said:


> The warriors are one of the few kits with nothing being changed


How sure are you about that?


----------



## Bindi Baji

I was going to go through the re- opening points that MCC brought us from beasts of war, but got bored halfway through



> We hear they are getting a reboot on the scale to rival the Dark Eldar!


that sounds like an exaggeration, probably because it is



> Spyders have been redone


This is a "surprise" in the same way that white paint being.............white is, especially so seeing as I mentioned a plastic tomb spyder well over a year ago



> The feel of the range has been re-skinned to make it less ‘Terminator’


yes, instead the army will be loosely based upon robotic liverpudlians with curly hair and 'taches



Arm1tage said:


> How sure are you about that?


 ^^^^^-calm down, he wasn't talking about liverpudlian necrons

as sure as I can be, 
apparently another rumour-monger on 'seer has corroborated this since I originally stated it a few months back but I couldn't tell you who


----------



## Arm1tage

I'm just wondering whether it'll pay off to buy a battleforce or would it be wiser to wait for the upgrade.
Seeing as how the warriors make up most of the battleforce, I'd rather they not change by the time I'm done painting them... :biggrin:


----------



## Bindi Baji

Arm1tage said:


> I'm just wondering whether it'll pay off to buy a battleforce or would it be wiser to wait for the upgrade.
> Seeing as how the warriors make up most of the battleforce, I'd rather they not change by the time I'm done painting them... :biggrin:


destroyers are being redone, 
everything else should be safe though


----------



## Arm1tage

Bindi Baji said:


> destroyers are being redone,
> everything else should be safe though


Thanks.

If it doesn't turn out like that I'm coming to your house with a gauss flayer you know :biggrin:


----------



## ashikenshin

damn! my destroyer wing (still unpainted) is getting redone?  well at least the 50 warriors I have yet to assemble are safe. Still, I will buy a lot of the new goodies. Why can't they release necrons first!

What's the new look they are getting? because I can't picture them as anything but terminators


----------



## Vhalyar

Bindi Baji said:


> destroyers are being redone,
> everything else should be safe though


Shame about the Warriors, but what about the Immortals?


----------



## Tim/Steve

GW can't really do badly with destroyers as long as they redo them: either they're similar enough to use interchangeably with the old models or they are too different and while people who think they're cool change to the new style people who dont care so much will be able to pick up 'old' destroyers 2nd hand.

Personally I like the concept of the 1st generation destroyers: a warrior fused into a floating chair. Although I thought the original models looked pretty iffy I would love GW to take inspiration from there and make something that looks really cool.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Vhalyar said:


> Shame about the Warriors, but what about the Immortals?


immortals are being done, I would imagine they will be plastic but don't know for definate, same with flayed ones



ashikenshin said:


> damn! my destroyer wing (still unpainted) is getting redone?


indeed, I have a fairly large force of destroyers, half of which are still on sprues, there is no reason you couldn't mix & match, 
I doubt they will look too different


----------



## ashikenshin

well, not like they won't release new models ( I hope ) I don't have any pariahs, tomb spiders, flayed ones or wraiths. If the necrons nearly ended all life in the galaxy maybe they had other units  Still can't wait for the new codex. (hopefully they won't replace WBB with FNP >_<)


----------



## exsulis

Bindi Baji said:


> The warriors are one of the few kits with nothing being changed


Which if true, isn't surprising due to other kits being redone, and thus used to "sparkle" up the old warriors. At least it makes sense from a marketing PoV


----------



## Arm1tage

ashikenshin said:


> Still can't wait for the new codex. (hopefully they won't replace WBB with FNP >_<)


Yeah that would be so cheap. I can't understand people clamoring for the change though - its such a fluffy rule that just needs tweaking.

Its like they want all the individuality of the various armies to be sucked into a black hole that spits out only SM at the other end.

:shout:


----------



## Khargoth

If GW's trend on special characters is anything to go by, C'tan will probably grant special rules/options to their armies, which would be very cool. Heck there's the potential with the existing list in the form of the Lord's Wargear. The presence of the Void Dragon granting the Lightning Field to every unit in the army is fun but not massively overpowered. Similar story with things like Gaze of Flame and Solar Pulse


----------



## Eleven

Arm1tage said:


> Yeah that would be so cheap. I can't understand people clamoring for the change though - its such a fluffy rule that just needs tweaking.


At first I agreed with this, but the more I thought about it, the more I realized that the difference between FNP and WBB is purely semantic. Also, players that don't know the necron codex well will be able to understand what is going on more easily if it were just called FNP.

Honestly, there is almost no difference.


----------



## aboytervigon

Except that Necrons can get up from an AP 2 weapon and a plague marine can't.


----------



## SilverTabby

The main reason for a switch to FNP would be that it's an existing rule, printed in the BRB, that everyone knows and understands. Army-wide special rules tend to be like that for most armies now: Dark Eldar Pain tokens give you existing special rules, Tyranid Synapse gives you existing special rules, Special Characters give their squads / armies existing etc etc... You get the drift. 

You never know, WBB might be replaced with a combination of FNP and Relentless, or something similar. There are more options than just FNP...


----------



## ashikenshin

hopefully they will be creative enough not to make them into plague marines with a metal model. Still excited about the prospect of them being more diverse now


----------



## Serpion5

I still think all gauss being rending is overpowered. 

Personally, I would have made them pinning instead with the existing gauss rule. 

Gauss as it is now works fine for me and pinning would easily represent the debilitating effects on morale to enemy troopers. 

Hell, if they come out with an army`s worth of rending weapons it would be like was said before, game changing against some and useless against others. 

Admittedly pinning would be similar, but not as OP so it wouldn`t be as big an issue.


----------



## darklove

I really like the idea of Rending Gauss. It would force the other 40k armies to completely rethink their strategies; which is a good thing. All the armies in 40k are starting to look alike now, because there are certain things that just work better. Other than having different names for units and characters, the tactics and deployment are pretty uniform across every codex.

Adding an army to the 40k universe where every model has a rending attack would shake things up and make club play and tournaments much more interesting.


----------



## Arm1tage

I must admit I don't quite understand the rending rule, what's the big deal with bypassing an armor save on a wounding roll of six? 
And how does it work on vehicles?


----------



## aboytervigon

A squad could kill a Carnifex with a bit of luck and you get an extra d3 pen for vehicles.


----------



## Arm1tage

I like it.


----------



## Tim/Steve

When your <200pt troop unit can massacre an enemy's 200pt heavy support unit wihout doing anything terribly spectacular something has gone very wrong: troops are meant to be the meat of an army, not the things that are going to go out and smack the enemy around (thats for the elites and heavy support to do).

As a necron player the issue of them making your dex too strong still affects you: no-one will bother to play you.
Anyway, what would be the point of playing with an army that just walks over certain enemies and yet isn't going to do jack for you against others (for example- rending is of very little benefit against orks, but its amasing against blood angels).


----------



## Arm1tage

Tim/Steve said:


> When your <200pt troop unit can massacre an enemy's 200pt heavy support unit wihout doing anything terribly spectacular something has gone very wrong: troops are meant to be the meat of an army, not the things that are going to go out and smack the enemy around (thats for the elites and heavy support to do).
> 
> As a necron player the issue of them making your dex too strong still affects you: no-one will bother to play you.
> Anyway, what would be the point of playing with an army that just walks over certain enemies and yet isn't going to do jack for you against others (for example- rending is of very little benefit against orks, but its amasing against blood angels).


While I'm a n00b, I'm under the impression that Necrons always had issues against a horde type army, given their high unit cost and lack of large AoE weapons (barring the PWhip, for killing masses of opposing units). 
On the other hand, warriors apparently had the same overkill in the third edition, so overall this just sounds like giving the Necrons what they already had, plus a little more. 

Meaning: wasn't this what the Necrons were in the first place? An army with the most devastating troop weaponry around and high resilience, but hampered by phase out and low model count.

If so I don't see this as terribly unbalanced.


----------



## Tim/Steve

Its like you have a see-saw with a fat kid on one side and a skinny kid on the other and because its already unbalanced using that as an excuse to give the fat kid a bag of bricks to hold- it changes nothing and if anything only makes the problem worse.

This is meant to be a game of skill... not rock, paper, scissors.
You should be able to use a well built army to take on almost anything with some degree of success, but rending necrons would be stupid: you would easily beat some armies and get trounced by others.
It may be fluffy, but it isn't appropriate.

If this game was played in Inquisitor type depth then making it that you lost 1 off your save for every successful saving throw (but kept the initial value when comparing for AP) then we would have a mechanic that would be fluffy and not overpowered... but doing it in a way that is feasible on 40k standards would lose some of the fluffy aspects (eg, if a unit passes 5 saves against gauss in a turn they get a 'gauss' token).


----------



## Serpion5

Relentless fits the necrons without adding too much. 
FNP would be feasible on units like pariahs or tomb spyders, but shouldn`t be universal. 
Rending is OP and unbalanced. Fluffy to be sure, but even I understand that it would cause balance issues on this scale. 

Now, this could still be incorporated if it were on a smaller scale. For instance, Necron Lords act as energy Loci for the necrons. Perhaps the Lord could purchase an artefact that would confer the rending power upon him and a unit he has joined? Representing him adding his own energy (via the upgrade) to the necrons he`s with. 

Similarly, Lord upgrades could be tweaked to incorporate many USR while fitting into fluff. Bearing a talisman of the Outsider for instance may confer Rage and Furious Charge to represent the Outsider`s insanity. 


Quick, somebody call GW and tell them I need a job, at least while the necron `dex is being worked on. :security:


----------



## Arm1tage

Tim/Steve said:


> Its like you have a see-saw with a fat kid on one side and a skinny kid on the other and because its already unbalanced using that as an excuse to give the fat kid a bag of bricks to hold- it changes nothing and if anything only makes the problem worse.
> 
> This is meant to be a game of skill... not rock, paper, scissors.
> You should be able to use a well built army to take on almost anything with some degree of success, but rending necrons would be stupid: you would easily beat some armies and get trounced by others.
> It may be fluffy, but it isn't appropriate.
> 
> If this game was played in Inquisitor type depth then making it that you lost 1 off your save for every successful saving throw (but kept the initial value when comparing for AP) then we would have a mechanic that would be fluffy and not overpowered... but doing it in a way that is feasible on 40k standards would lose some of the fluffy aspects (eg, if a unit passes 5 saves against gauss in a turn they get a 'gauss' token).


But considering how the Warriors suck for CC why would rending unbalance them? As a shooty army you really need the firepower to stop the various assault units, something they can only do in masses now.

All this is just relatively baseless speculation anyway. Nothing so far suggests army wide rending, but it is the first thing that pops in people's minds when upgrading the gauss weaponry is concerned.


----------



## Tim/Steve

Arm1tage said:


> But considering how the Warriors suck for CC why would rending unbalance them? As a shooty army you really need the firepower to stop the various assault units, something they can only do in masses now.


Balance does not mean "you winning", it means players of even skill should have equal chance of winning: this seems to be something you are confused by. If you use crappy tactics to beat a veteran player with a good army and good tactics then something has gone wrong with the game.

Necrons shooting is one of the best in the game, and while they are vulnerable in combat they are still pretty much the equivalent of marines with FNP. They are by no means weak. There are areas of their dex that need to be fixed (old/confusing rules, not enough options, little to deal with transports) but this doesn't include their general shooting options (except for against transports).


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I hate to be a big whining ass but to the knowledge of my sources (Yes I have them and they visit HQ quite often so they know what is going on) and to their knowledge NO WORK HAS BEGUN ON A NEW NECRON CODEX. I am inclined to trust them so I will say these rumours are all BS until I hear otherwise.


----------



## SilverTabby

Stephen_Newman said:


> I hate to be a big whining ass but to the knowledge of my sources (Yes I have them and they visit HQ quite often so they know what is going on) and to their knowledge NO WORK HAS BEGUN ON A NEW NECRON CODEX. I am inclined to trust them so I will say these rumours are all BS until I hear otherwise.


What we are talking about on this thread is entirely conjecture and wishful thinking: there are no actual leaks on content of any WIP Necron Codex. 

I however, have very good cause to believe that your sources are mistaken on this matter. You can take from that statement what you like.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

It seems it is Matt Ward that is writing the Necron fluff at least.
Source


> Necrons are due out some time in the near future and a lot of rumors have swirled aroung the inter-webs. All of the rumors have been about new models and new play style but the biggest is going to be the new fluff. This great news because for the longest time we have had very little to go with these ancient machines. AC4155 made mention of this in a recentr post and although not very specific, it really has me hopefull for the future of this long neglected race. Till next post Warmongers!!
> 
> 
> At Black Library live yesterday in the Space Marine seminar, with James Swallow and Nick Kyme, some one asked about doing more Space Marine vs Necron books.
> 
> James reply was that it was unlikely at the moment because Matt Ward was currently working on them, and writing there background.
> 
> He also added that we would also likely see there behaviour change in a big way and wanted to say more but Nick said that they were unable to talk about it at all.
> 
> Take it as you will,
> 
> AC


----------



## LukeValantine

Das ist nicht toll!


----------



## Arm1tage

Fuck!

If he writes fluff of the Gehenna caliber in the codex I might as well stop collecting the Necrons.


----------



## Oldenhaller

so it's been blood with the blood angels, doom and psy with the grey knight, taking bets now for what it'll be in the 'crons codex

~O


----------



## smitty23

im gonna take a guess and say....Gauss??!!??:grin:


----------



## Bindi Baji

MadCowCrazy said:


> It seems it is Matt Ward


I've only been hinting at this since....(checks watch)........september, he's doing the bulk of it anyway


----------



## aboytervigon

I expect necrons who are conquering the galaxy who have there emotions returning which would be typical for matt ward.


----------



## Akhara'Keth

aboytervigon said:


> I expect necrons who are conquering the galaxy who have there emotions returning which would be typical for matt ward.


But then get their ass kicked by 5 Ultramarines Terminators


----------



## ashikenshin

I read somewhere that the necrons we know today are just the basic necrons and that the real army has yet to wake up. Exciting if that's the case.


----------



## Vhalyar

So that demiurg rumor brings along bad news for Necrons, that of getting shunted off to 2011. Hopefully it's shit


----------



## Bindi Baji

Vhalyar said:


> So that demiurg rumor brings along bad news for Necrons


Nope, tau aren't that close just yet


----------



## hungryugolino

No, no, no! Keep Ward away from the Necrons! He's already ruined the best armies; why let him take the rest down with them?

Then again, what's the worst he can do to them? Like their inspiration, the 'crons are very, very resilient, even against bad fluff...


----------



## Vhalyar

Bindi Baji said:


> Nope, tau aren't that close just yet


Glad to hear that. No offense meant to Tau players :grin:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Tim/Steve said:


> If this game was played in Inquisitor type depth then making it that you lost 1 off your save for every successful saving throw (but kept the initial value when comparing for AP) then we would have a mechanic that would be fluffy and not overpowered... but doing it in a way that is feasible on 40k standards would lose some of the fluffy aspects (eg, if a unit passes 5 saves against gauss in a turn they get a 'gauss' token).


I don't see why they couldn't just have a -1 for armour saves against gauss weapons. Kinda fits the fluff, is beneficial against all armies and isn't too OP.



MadCowCrazy said:


> It seems it is Matt Ward that is writing the Necron fluff at least.


Pfft, Matt Ward doesn't 'write', what he does is more akin to vomiting on paper.


----------



## Serpion5

I`ll try to keep an open mind on the fluff. As long as the general feel of the army stays the same I won`t be too disappointed I imagine.


----------



## TheSpore

GW just need to fire MAtt Ward. There I said it now I feel better.


----------



## brothertim

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I don't see why they couldn't just have a -1 for armour saves against gauss weapons. Kinda fits the fluff, is beneficial against all armies and isn't too OP.
> 
> paper.


:goodpost:

I really like this idea. Keep the glance on 6's and -1 armour save with an ap value of 6 for the basic warrior. Not too OP IMO.

Cheers


----------



## unxpekted22

why the hell doesn't phil kelly write more of the codex books?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

unxpekted22 said:


> why the hell doesn't phil kelly write more of the codex books?


GW is hoping that overworking Matt Ward will give him an aneurysm?



I'd really like to see more of a focus on warp-spider-esque teleportation for the Necrons.


----------



## Vhalyar

Hey, something different from the annoying Ward shitting, how nice.
Not to defend him, but honestly it's getting rather annoying.



Captain Ventris said:


> Tau will be a 2012 release as far as I know, Necrons are still slated for November, (talked to my source today) so the hubbub about them being pushed back is nonsense (AFAIK)
> 
> We are supposed recieve the Incoming Advanced orders email for Necrons on Oct. 31 with the release to be scheduled for late November (right in time for Black Friday  )
> 
> Tau are slated for mid 2012 around may/june timeslot but I have no concrete info on this, its pure speculation on my part as I have been told what the supposed release schedule is to be
> 
> GK-April, 40K Expansion: Wartorn Skies-July, Necrons-November, Sisters-March, Tau-June
> 
> in terms as what is to be seen with any of these forthcoming releases I've no clue as (at least for necrons) I've been told a myriad of info, most of all came from the playtesting of the codex... Take with as much salt as you like


----------



## ashikenshin

woot! next few releases are going to be awesome.


----------



## TheSpore

So if the rumoured 6th ed. release is right around the close of the summer olympics. That means that once again necrons, sisters, and tau get the shaft by losing at half of the rules that will make them awesome.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

TheSpore said:


> So if the rumoured 6th ed. release is right around the close of the summer olympics. That means that once again necrons, sisters, and tau get the shaft by losing at half of the rules that will make them awesome.


Get used to it, anything that isn't spess mehreens always gets the shaft.


----------



## SilverTabby

Actually, no. If 6th is rumoured for 2012, any Codecii written in the year and a half - year running up to it will be full of seemingly non-sensical little bits, that are designed to work well with the newer rulebook. It was the same for the last edition, with the last 2 releases beforehand being written with the newer rules in mind. 

These things aren't written in isolation, they are a collaboration...


----------



## Kettu

SilverTabby said:


> Actually, no. If 6th is rumoured for 2012, any Codecii written in the year and a half - year running up to it will be full of seemingly non-sensical little bits, that are designed to work well with the newer rulebook. It was the same for the last edition, with the last 2 releases beforehand being written with the newer rules in mind.
> 
> These things aren't written in isolation, they are a collaboration...


Sorry, but Sisters of Battle 2nd - 3rd ed and Witch Hunters 3rd - 4th ed disagree.


----------



## Winterous

Kettu said:


> Sorry, but Sisters of Battle 2nd - 3rd ed and Witch Hunters 3rd - 4th ed disagree.


...He meant Orks, and whatever else wasn't that old when 5th was released.


----------



## TheSpore

yeah but wasn't sisters a fairly new codex before 5th came or am I wrong on that I can't remember its been too damn long.


----------



## SilverTabby

Anything written for 2nd Ed was completely outdated by 3rd, for a start they took out the movement stat and *completely* changed the game-play style. I seem to remember a booklet released at the time that gave basic rules for all the armies (similar to Codex Imperialis) to cover until Codecii were released. 
Having played Sisters since they first got their own dedicated Codex back in the mid 90's, I can say I never really had that much trouble. I would have to check my dates for the relevant book releases with regards to the appropriate 40K rulebook releases for Sisters. 

However, I can confidently say that for every 40K rulebook edition release from 2000 - 2009 what I have said is entirely true. :wink:


----------



## Bindi Baji

TheSpore said:


> So if the rumoured 6th ed. release is right around the close of the summer olympics.


it's not, unless the olympics over-run by about 13 months


----------



## Winterous

TheSpore said:


> yeah but wasn't sisters a fairly new codex before 5th came or am I wrong on that I can't remember its been too damn long.


Not even nearly, the Witch Hunters codex is a 3rd ed.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Bindi Baji said:


> it's not, unless the olympics over-run by about 13 months


So there actually might be a "new codex for each army in 5th" then, sounds good if that holds true


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Bindi Baji said:


> Nope, tau aren't that close just yet


Keep believing... Keep believing...


----------



## StalkerZero

If the C'tan stay I'd love to see them get some option beyond a 6" move. I understand they are already very powerful characters but they suffer from being able to be kited or thrown in to a tarpit so easily that it's not even funny.

I know it sounds crazy but give them fleet, make them jump infantry, or at least the option to deep strike. 

I'm also 100% still behind the idea of no transports but instead something along the lines of a teleporting portal that can be deployed around the field allowing Necron units to hop through it.


----------



## Vhalyar

A couple of bits from DakkaDakka:



BrassScorpion said:


> *There are no "delays" in the Necron Codex, it was finished ages ago.* When they decide to release it, they'll release it. Unless they already announced a release date and postponed that, which they haven't, then there's no delay there either.





BrassScorpion said:


> My point was simply that something can't be "delayed" unless it fails to meet a schedule. Since as customers we are not privy to what schedule GW would like to release it on, then from where we're sitting there's been no delay because there's been no failure to meet an (announced) schedule. GW will decide to release it when they want and they are free to change their mind as many times as they like.
> 
> As for whether or not it comes out this year, again GW can shuffle their release schedule as they see fit, but I would think at this point that Necrons are at least as likely as anything else that has not yet been announced and probably more likely than many things as yet unannounced. By the time we see something in stores it's been done months, sometimes years already, boxed and ready for distribution. Then GW finds what they believe is an opportune date to market and release it. *If people thought Necrons would be released this year for good reasons, then there's still a good chance for that because the bulk of manufacturing and packaging would have already been completed to meet such a schedule.*


He's not confirming anything but it's still good for Necrons.


----------



## StalkerZero

Definitely hope that we start to see some things soon. I want to sit down and compile what I really hope to see in the codex sometime soon. 

So far the only thing I truly know is I hope they don't go the direction of Olympic medal Lords - instead focus towards the Flayed/Wraith Lords and I know it sounds near crazy but I hope they scrap the current Destroyer model and replace it. In fact I'd prefer they only leave Flayed Ones, Wraiths, Nightbringer, and Warriors alone. The rest of the line I would love to see resculpted. 

And Scarabs I guess. Probably wouldn't be too much point in re-doing them.


----------



## ashikenshin

I want them to change the warriors. I want them to have a lot more detail than what they have now. They are very plain >_<;


----------



## StalkerZero

ashikenshin said:


> I want them to change the warriors. I want them to have a lot more detail than what they have now. They are very plain >_<;


If I am ever going to get mine all painted I need them to stay plain!

Seriously, it's silly but I think painting Necron Warriors is hard.


----------



## LukeValantine

Necrons need more diversity, less mega priced death star units. Make the low stuff high, and bring down the high stuff. After all c'tan, and monoliths where only made so awesome to counter the lack of transport, ap3-2 guns, and PW in the army. Hence if they fix these things I would expect monoliths to become more reasonable, and c'tan to not get any stronger (if they are included at all). 

Mind you last I heard Matt Ward was working on it so the next dex so necrons may get 6 c'tan with fast moving monoliths.


----------



## StalkerZero

LukeValantine said:


> Necrons need more diversity, less mega priced death star units. Make the low stuff high, and bring down the high stuff. After all c'tan, and monoliths where only made so awesome to counter the lack of transport, ap3-2 guns, and PW in the army. Hence if they fix these things I would expect monoliths to become more reasonable, and c'tan to not get any stronger (if they are included at all).
> 
> Mind you last I heard Matt Ward was working on it so the next dex so necrons may get 6 c'tan with fast moving monoliths.


You mean 6 C'tan that dual wield force Halbreds while riding 9 Jokero that get to move as jump infantry?

Seriously though, I love to read the rumors that go on in this sub-forum but honestly before I even read a post I skim for a codex author's name and then skip reading every post that has one in it. 

It's all well and good to not agree with how they make the game through the codex but honestly the amount of complaining that goes on about it makes for a terribly, terribly dull read.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Vhalyar said:


> A couple of bits from DakkaDakka:





> There are no "delays" in the Necron Codex, it was finished ages ago


erm, I wouldn't define almost three weeks as ages in any context


----------



## TheSpore

When they do make a new dex for the necs I hope they do away with that dumb as hell phase out rule. I just always felt it was a dick move. sure the had WBB rule but in a lot of cases in 5th they won't get that rule which would make having PO just plain wrong.


----------



## Tim/Steve

Phase out is fluffy and I think it should stay... but I recon it should replace break/moral fails. I just cant immagine necrons running away (or retreating really), though obviously being 'destroyed' for 1 failed test would be excessive so it would have to be fiddled a little...


----------



## Bindi Baji

Tim/Steve said:


> Phase out is fluffy and I think it should stay..


as with all 'cron rules it needs keeping, but with a whole lot of work done on it


----------



## Warlock in Training

Call me carzy but All Necs should be Fearless like Daemons. If they fail a save it "phases out" like it should.

Did someone said matt Ward dumb ass workin on Necs? Is this true? Hes ethier going to make them Silly Powerful or make them Worthless.


----------



## Catpain Rich

Phase out could work like daemonic instability?


----------



## StalkerZero

Balance my units a bit better against this edition and I'll gladly keep phase out as it is. It's a unique mechanic that makes the army play very different from another other. 

*Comment about Matt Ward shouldn't be writing our book* <--- Am I doing that right?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

StalkerZero said:


> *Comment about Matt Ward shouldn't be writing our book* <--- Am I doing that right?


Nope. We're not feeling the nerd rage.


----------



## TheSpore

though in 5th fearless is a curse not a benifit. Im sorry you shouldn't have to take extra wounds just because you didn't win combat. Fearless means simly we dont run away the end who ever cooked this extra wound stuff was high or somehing. The round of combat has ended nobody is swinging but guys are jut dropping.


----------



## aboytervigon

army wide stubborn would be nice.


----------



## Vhalyar

Bindi Baji said:


> erm, I wouldn't define almost three weeks as ages in any context


As long as it's all wrapped up and ready for printing it's a-ok :biggrin:
I just hope that this won't be another Dark Eldar/Grey Knights switcheroo.


----------



## Winterous

TheSpore said:


> though in 5th fearless is a curse not a benifit. Im sorry you shouldn't have to take extra wounds just because you didn't win combat. Fearless means simly we dont run away the end who ever cooked this extra wound stuff was high or somehing. The round of combat has ended nobody is swinging but guys are jut dropping.


It does seem to be poorly thought through.
In my opinion, ANY unit that does not Fall Back from a lost combat should suffer No Retreat! wounds.
They don't run away from the enemy, so they continue to be attacked.

However, the rules for No Retreat! should be toned down, I think.


----------



## Serpion5

Winterous said:


> It does seem to be poorly thought through.
> In my opinion, ANY unit that does not Fall Back from a lost combat should suffer No Retreat! wounds.
> They don't run away from the enemy, so they continue to be attacked.
> 
> However, the rules for No Retreat! should be toned down, I think.


I agree with this, I like the 4th ed method were combat resolution was capped at 4 or something.


----------



## Winterous

Serpion5 said:


> I agree with this, I like the 4th ed method were combat resolution was capped at 4 or something.


That's not it, it worked on how many times you outnumbered the opponent after you won and they were Fearless.
As in, if you had more dudes, double, triple, or quadruple.
It made less sense.


----------



## StalkerZero

Found this on another site today.



[email protected] said:


> Ok.
> 
> Take this with Salt, and don’t believe me if you don’t want to but here goes:
> 
> So first things first. There is a lot that can and will change, but this is what I know for now:
> 
> New kits done in plastic:
> Destroyers/Heavy Destroyers. This will be released as one kit with lots of options. They look like the old hybrid kits, but in plastic with fancier torso’s. The skimmer body things don’t look much changed, actually. But I don’t think that’s a bad thing. With the hefty price drop from their current points cost, expect to be buying a lot of these to deal with your enemy termies and the like, since with the exception of one of the Special Character Lords they are your best option for dealing with 2+ saves, though there is an option for a lawn mower (lown mower as in a gun that has alot of shots, to mow throw hordes) type weapon too if you want to deal with hordes, though considering the other weapon options you have with these guys and the number of other units in the new codex with slaughter hordes better, its sort of a waste. You get 1 per box.
> 
> Immortals – These look coolish…kinda. I think I liked the simpler look of the old ones, but if you are a fan of all the “bling” that GW has started throwing on with remakes like the BA and GK, then you will like the new Immortals. I don’t really find that they fit with the Necron look, but time will tell, and maybe they will look better painted. They are also bigger. One of the Special Character ‘Cron lords makes them troops. Will come in boxes of 5, can be in units of up to 10.
> 
> Tomb spider is getting a nice remake, haven’t seen the model yet but I hear it looks cool. Like the Destroyers, the rumor is that this will have several options and be able to fulfill a Varity of roles in the army. 1 per box.
> 
> New MC/Vehicle type thing that can throw down some long range hurt but is still underwhelming compared to things like the Manticore, and will likely be unpopular. 48” range I believe. It looks really stupid and out of place in the Necron force. 1 per box
> 
> New giant MC guy with either ranged or melee options. Has a very Wraith Lord feel all around. One of the guns looks similar (maybe the same?) to the new gun the destroyer guys are getting which works well against hordes. He has a lot of weapon options and looks….ok. I am not a big fan of giants though so maybe it’s me. Defiantly a MC like a wraith lord and not a vehicle like a dreadnaught/sentinel however. I think people will either build lists around 3 of these guys (you can’t take them in squadrons, so they really eat up your HS slots, which honestly surprised me since GW seems to be letting people take walkers in groups of 3 so they can sell more) or won’t take them at all. Still in the age where half the guardsman and space marines in the galaxy seem to run around packing plasma or melta guns, I don’t expect these guys will be that competitive even with their high toughness just because to kit them out with the best weapon options makes them a bit more expensive then they are worth, and giant models tend to attract a lot of fire power. I think I saw something about a way to make them available in elite slots as well as HS slots. Maybe through a special character? 1 per box.
> 
> New fast attack unit that finally gives Necron’s some non MC melee options. Look kinda like flayed ones. They have an 18” charge with their special ability. Think jump infantry with special rules. 5 per box
> 
> 
> Warriors will come 10 to a box; have some new options and also other colors of rod (orange and red I think? Orange is not bright orange, but sort of dark, kinda like a beer color almost) Otherwise look the same.
> 
> Didn’t see a plastic lord, but didn’t hear that there wasn’t one. Still, I can’t really say either way, though it would be nice if they put one out I don’t really have any evidence that this is the case.
> 
> I didn’t see or hear anything about an LED kit for the Monolith. I am not saying that something like that isn’t going to happen, but I haven’t heard even the slightest hint of something like that happening, or seen any evidence to suggest it other then what people post on forums like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Blisters:
> There is a new metal lord on foot, has a staff. Looks really cool, but I don’t like painting metal, so I don’t know if I will be picking him up.
> 
> 
> 
> Rules:
> WBB is basically FNP for most guys. Not saying its FNP exactly, but well…it pretty much comes out to being FNP. The way Res orbs work has, obviously, been reworked as well.
> 
> Phase out is…well phased out. Not saying the rule is completely gone, but you won’t have to buy a ton of unit X to keep your enemy from just destroying your “Necrons” units and causing your army to get removed.
> 
> C’tan are gone, and are replaced with powerful named Necron lords and special characters.
> 
> One of the Lords makes Immortals troops, though I am not sure if they are scoring.
> 
> Another Special Character has some really nice anti psyker abilities. I don’t think he is a lord, some other sort of Necron maybe? I don’t play Necrons myself, but I didn’t get the impression that he was a boss ‘Cron.
> 
> Unlike what people have been saying, not all gauss weapons are rending.
> 
> Living metal is changing, but if anything its getting better. Kinda.
> 
> A lot of the weird complicated rules from the codex are getting simplified and a lot of the war gear options are vanishing, though many of them will be back in slightly altered form as special abilities or items owned by some of the new special characters.
> 
> Necrons will have their magic power guy, but no he isn’t a psyker. I mean he is LIKE a psyker, but is not actually, you know, a psyker. Even if he plays and feels…well you know, just like a psyker.
> 
> While the Ctan are themselves out of the codex ( a good thing, since they were way underpowered for gods) look to see their influence still in place.
> 
> Over all Necrons are a lot cheaper across the board point wise, though that’s to be expected (GW wants you to buy more little plastic men, and the best way to do this is make it so it takes more of them to fill up an army). Monoliths remain expensive though, and one of the lords was something crazy, like 240 points or somewhere around there. He looks like he has potential to be beastly in CC though.
> 
> I didn’t see any rules for a transport for the warriors, though I was really hoping they would get something to bring them into the age of 5th edition mech. I wish I could tell you they had a necrhino or nechimera but I just didn’t see anything like that, and I didn’t hear about anything like that either. They have been giving some interesting new fast attack and CC options, but it looks like, at least to me, that they still won’t be at the power level of BA/SW/GK. Still, they will get a much needed boost from their current state, and should be a lot less confusing to play.
> 
> I don’t have a release date, but I am expecting an October release. That’s a guess though.
> 
> Again I fully expect at least some of this to change, so take this with all the salt you want, but I thought maybe some folks might want some more rumors, and since no one else seemed to want to put this stuff out, I figured I would. Likewise I am only human and it’s possible I remembered something wrong. Anyway, Enjoy.


I'll have to reserve judgment for when the codex drops but if those leaks are true I'm not really all that interested. 

Different weapons on Destroyers sound good. 

Troop Immortals sounds okay. Although I hope much more there is something in the book that makes Flayed ones very viable and troops (even if it's a special character). 

New MC and the MC/Vehicle thing sound...well I'm not too big on the idea of those from the description. 

New fast attack unit sounds slick. Hope they look just about the same as Flayed Ones currently but easier to decipher the detail. Although sounds like what Wraiths should be - did we need something new? 

Warriors getting new options sounds great. 

Phase out being tweaked is not really a huge deal to me. I don't mind it's current incarnation. 

A pysker-esque character sounds great. In fact, I'd love to see a dedicated unit type with advanced technology that functions like psychic abilities. 

Living Metal changes!1!!!1!! Oh noez. 

Cheaper across the board for the army sounds great. 

C'tan gone kills it for me. Sure they're underpowered for what they could be but I love fielding them and love the Nightbringer model far too much to shelve him forever.


----------



## Vhalyar

Huhhh that's not very reassuring.

- Destroyers: Good, but still one per box. I was hoping for a 3-in-1 like Bloodcrushers and Killa Kans.
- Immortals: More ornate is good. Warriors are terrible so things can only improve, I hope.
- Tomb Spyders: Great. New kit, more roles, perfect.
- MC/Vehicle thing: Oh god. After the Stormraven and Dreadknight I expect the worst.
- MC (Necromancer I guess): So a giant wraith-ish creature? I'm ok with that. Then again I was ok with the Dreadknight when all we had was a description.
- New FA unit could be neat, though I'm not a fan of Flayed Ones.
- All the rules sound fine.

So basically it's very Ward-esque.



StalkerZero said:


> C'tan gone kills it for me. Sure they're underpowered for what they could be but I love fielding them and love the Nightbringer model far too much to shelve him forever.


I guarantee you that you'll still be able to field the C'tan models, they just won't be called C'tans. Even the Daemonhosts survived the transition to C: GK.


----------



## StalkerZero

Vhalyar said:


> I guarantee you that you'll still be able to field the C'tan models, they just won't be called C'tans. Even the Daemonhosts survived the transition to C: GK.


I hope so. Even if it becomes something like Avatar of the Nightbringer I'm fine with that. 

This MC/Vehicle thing and MC have me a bit worried. 

And a new CC fast attack choice is starting to bug me. I love the Wraith models. Make them viable before adding something new in my opinion.

Hopefully we see leaks like the Grey Knights not far off. Getting a playtest version of the codex a month in advance would be great.

Since no thread is complete without Dreadknight stupidness.....I present the new Necron MC in all it's glory:


----------



## Vhalyar

I'm sure that Wraith will have some changes done to them; whether these actually fix the unit though...
The MC description makes it sound like the Cryx Wraith Engine though, which gives it potential to be very cool or very ugly. We'll just have to see how it goes.


----------



## aboytervigon

Wow everything i wanted i even had it in my fandex including the fast attack things that were very fast and lords that made immortals troops.


----------



## ashikenshin

awesome! good thing i haven't built my 40 necron warriors yet. Maybe I will be able to add some of the new weapons. I still have a lot to build until october so they can take their time.


----------



## Bindi Baji

StalkerZero said:


> Found this on another site today.


it's a combination of info that has originated from others and myself, lightly drizzled with some incorrect wishlisting


----------



## StalkerZero

Bindi Baji said:


> it's a combination of info that has originated from others and myself, lightly drizzled with some incorrect wishlisting


That's kind of reassuring that some of it is inaccurate. 

I'm not really sure what I want out of a new codex. I change my mind all the time. 

The important thing is I want it to be something with a lot of new lore for the Necrons and I want it to keep the unique gameplay of the Necrons. I don't really want to see transports. I'm okay with adding more things (even immobile portals that cost points) that teleport. But I do not want to load up 10 Warriors in a mini-Monolith and drive around the table.


----------



## Bindi Baji

StalkerZero said:


> But I do not want to load up 10 Warriors in a mini-Monolith and drive around the table.


that's just as well then, 
seeing as the minilith only carries seven and a half


----------



## MaidenManiac

Bindi Baji said:


> that's just as well then,
> seeing as the minilith only carries seven and a half


Is October the "planned" release time? It seems kind of far away and dull to only have 2 40k Codices this year (Oct would rule out Sept + Nov and Xmas = no huge releases)...


----------



## Bindi Baji

MaidenManiac said:


> Is October the "planned" release time?


before then


----------



## aboytervigon

Bindi necrons are my favourite army are they getting new options for there basic units?


----------



## Bindi Baji

aboytervigon said:


> Bindi necrons are my favourite army are they getting new options for there basic units?


I don't believe so (ie: I haven't heard of any)


----------



## aboytervigon

Whats the earliest date necrons will be released as im really excited about it.

Edit: I hope the new fast necron thing will look like the old destroyers.


----------



## Winterous

aboytervigon said:


> Whats the earliest date necrons will be released as im really excited about it.
> 
> Edit: I hope the new fast necron thing will look like the old destroyers.


For some reason I imagine it as a melee unit kinda like Flayed Ones, but with some sort of time-warping device which allows them to move incredibly fast for short periods of time.


----------



## Vhalyar

BramGaunt decided to weight in on Necrons this year:



BramGaunt said:


> Spectral Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I am re-iterating what I said before but necrons are getting pushed back till 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> According to you, yes. According to someone whom I trust more, no.
Click to expand...

Looking good for Necrons.


----------



## Serpion5

Awesome. At least there is still info flowing about.


----------



## Death Shroud

Those old school destroyers were terrible. They look like some one gave a five year old some plasticene and said "make me a model of the the Terminator in a la-Z-boy chair" urgh


----------



## MaidenManiac

Bindi Baji said:


> before then


So there is still hope for 2 more 40k books during the year then? 
Id hate to see it stop at only 2 new codex releases...


----------



## Bindi Baji

MaidenManiac said:


> So there is still hope for 2 more 40k books during the year then?
> Id hate to see it stop at only 2 new codex releases...


it's possible, as I stated before I believe there is a banked codex that may come into play this year, 
however while it is possible I wouldn't say it's likely, 50-50 at best


----------



## SilverTabby

Much as everyone complains that the necrons look too much like the Terminator, you do have to bear in mind that it's not that easy to make humanoid, minimalist robots look good, *and* different from that template, given the Terminator was just that - a human skeleton robot. There's only so much room for divergance from it without making it look like something other than a humanoid robot...


----------



## Vhalyar

I'd think that there's plenty of room for giving Necrons a more distinct look while still keeping them entirely humanoid. Then again I love gribbly, spiny monsters.

Well, we'll see soon enough


----------



## StalkerZero

Tough call on snatching up old models to have them now or hope that the new revisions look ten times better.


----------



## Vhalyar

Since Warriors are apparently going to remain unchanged, what exactly would you snatch up? Immortals are ridiculously expensive and you only need a limited number of Destroyers at most.


----------



## StalkerZero

Vhalyar said:


> Since Warriors are apparently going to remain unchanged, what exactly would you snatch up? Immortals are ridiculously expensive and you only need a limited number of Destroyers at most.


Limited amount? If you play Necrons you should have 15. 

Immortals I wouldn't mind having 30 of the current models. They may not be the prettiest unit but they're not half bad. 

It all depends on whether I decide to focus on Necrons without planning on buying any revamped models when they come out. Or if I want to build another army waiting to see what gets a new model.


----------



## unxpekted22

Indeed, destroyers are critical, probably the best unit necrons have.

If they aren't changing the warriors I cant imagine they would change the look fo the rest of the army. I agree with silvertabby on this issue. Humanoid robots are hard to give an original look to, maybe even impossible haha. Between all the sci-fi movies AND video games now... forget about it.


----------



## ashikenshin

I have 6 destroyers and 5 immortals. I will hold off to buy new ones since the new models for most armies have been amazing. I want to have to buy new units to finish my army. Even though I have probably more than 2k points and my group has only started playing at 750 points


----------



## Vhalyar

StalkerZero said:


> Limited amount? If you play Necrons you should have 15.


Oh course. But that's a fairly small number compared to Warriors :biggrin:
And as much as I'd like to get Immortals, they're just so prohibitive.
Plus there's how GW seems to design models and codices now. The new Immortal kit will most likely be used to create Immortals, Immortals "The Super Version" and probably a third unit. It's the most blatant in the GK codex.


----------



## TheSpore

I wonder if GW might just adopt the the tomb stalker and put out there own plastic kit to combat FW. They tend to love doin that. Look at the trygon its been around for flippin years.


----------



## Winterous

TheSpore said:


> I wonder if GW might just adopt the the tomb stalker and put out there own plastic kit to combat FW. They tend to love doin that. Look at the trygon its been around for flippin years.


....
Forge World is part of Games Workshop, you know.
The Trygon model was out for a long time before GW made a plastic version.
So was the Baneblade.

The Tomb Stalker hasn't actually been available for a particularly long time, so replacing it with a plastic version is highly unlikely.


----------



## TheSpore

true but one can only dream. I am hoping however they change the look of the monolith or at least the design of the kit because the kit right now is just a big ass pain to assemble.


----------



## Winterous

TheSpore said:


> true but one can only dream. I am hoping however they change the look of the monolith or at least the design of the kit because the kit right now is just a big ass pain to assemble.


I doubt they'll change the design significantly, its current aesthetic is iconic of the Necrons, and after so long with the very attractive model any big changes would just feel wrong.


----------



## TheSpore

Winterous said:


> I doubt they'll change the design significantly, its current aesthetic is iconic of the Necrons, and after so long with the very attractive model any big changes would just feel wrong.


Well thats true I just would like to see it get just a lil more detail on it and like I said be somewhat easier to assemble . Ive done a couple liths. and everytime Ive had hell putting them together.


----------



## mcmuffin

personally, i think necrons should be a little more ornate and i think some robes and cloaks would make the world of difference to them, along with some hieroglyphics on their armour instead of those stupid transfer sheets that always look like shit, or freehand which takes bloody ages


----------



## StalkerZero

mcmuffin said:


> personally, i think necrons should be a little more ornate and i think some robes and cloaks would make the world of difference to them, along with some hieroglyphics on their armour instead of those stupid transfer sheets that always look like shit, or freehand which takes bloody ages


I wouldn't mind the elites or Lords getting something like this. I like the standard Warrior as is. 

Warriors getting new gun options is hit or miss with me. One day I want some kind of options for them because I don't know of another codex without an upgrade gun. Then the next day I don't think it fits with the idea behind the army and their gun is awesome anyways.


----------



## mcmuffin

StalkerZero said:


> Warriors getting new gun options is hit or miss with me. One day I want some kind of options for them because I don't know of another codex without an upgrade gun. Then the next day I don't think it fits with the idea behind the army and their gun is awesome anyways.


i would like a squad-wide option, like the squad can take a higher AP gun that is assault 3 or the like, just something to shake things up and stop the one-squad fits all mentality that is currently in the dex


----------



## aboytervigon

Isn't the one squad fits all the whole point of the necrons?


----------



## Catpain Rich

I like the idea of squad wide upgrades but not individual ones (for anything that isn't a lord at least).


----------



## StalkerZero

Two universal special rules fix the Necron Warriors I feel. 

Either Relentless and Stubborn - which may be a bit powerful but probably justified by the cost of each Warrior and large squad size.

Or Slow and Purposeful and Stubborn - that's probably pretty balanced and has a drawback which might enable a 1-2 point per Warrior drop.


----------



## unxpekted22

if they are going to have feel no pain slow and purposeful would be great. WBB doesn't really slow them down if the resurrect, because the just join back in coherency.


----------



## StalkerZero

unxpekted22 said:


> if they are going to have feel no pain slow and purposeful would be great. WBB doesn't really slow them down if the resurrect, because the just join back in coherency.


Only reason I propose SnP is because it has a drawback. I think relentless, stubborn Necron Warriors for the same price would be a bit too good. Maybe. I'm not sure. I guess when you consider how solid Grey Knight Strike Squads are for just a few more points and how amazing Grey Hunters are for a few points less maybe not.


----------



## aboytervigon

When can we expect leaked rules to float around?


----------



## Winterous

aboytervigon said:


> When can we expect leaked rules to float around?


Closer to release, almost certainly.

Necrons deserve Slow And Purposeful, since it's the entire point of them; slowly advancing while unleashing a withering hail of fire.
And Feel No Pain, in substitution for We'll Be Back.


----------



## micgao

http://www.tabletopwelt.de/files/necrons_refsheet.jpg

Its fake without much doubt (its April 1st right?) but its still fun to look at and I saw it posted on other forums and I thought Id share.

Hopefully hasnt been posted already


----------



## StalkerZero

That's kind of neat that someone took the time to do that. 

Honestly some of those changes are pretty okay. 

Except the Lord of the Night/Lord of Deceiving. I think I threw up a little when I saw that.

I like what they did with the Heavy Gauss Cannon though - quite a bit.


----------



## Catpain Rich

micgao said:


> http://www.tabletopwelt.de/files/necrons_refsheet.jpg
> 
> Its fake without much doubt (its April 1st right?) but its still fun to look at and I saw it posted on other forums and I thought Id share.
> 
> Hopefully hasnt been posted already


Quite a few references to TK in that list ie Tomb guard/scorpion, surprised there's no flying sphynx there.


----------



## micgao

I dont know much about Fantasy but TKs and Necrons are very similar in quite a few ways from what I do know.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Bindi Baji said:


> it's possible, as I stated before I believe there is a banked codex that may come into play this year,
> however while it is possible I wouldn't say it's likely, 50-50 at best


Well here is hoping at least :drinks:


----------



## Vhalyar

micgao said:


> Hopefully hasnt been posted already


That sheet is two years old.


----------



## StalkerZero

I know it's April 1st and all coming up but Beasts of War has a video up about new Necron information tomorrow at 8pm.






Nothing major. He just says something along the lines of who would have thought Necrons would get something as cool as we've been seeing?


----------



## Vhalyar

Good to hear that someone who's seen the new Necron stuff is enthusiastic about it. Then again, some people were enthusiastic about the Storm Raven.


----------



## Winterous

Vhalyar said:


> Good to hear that someone who's seen the new Necron stuff is enthusiastic about it. Then again, some people were enthusiastic about the Storm Raven.


And were absolutely right to be so.


----------



## StalkerZero

Kits coming out for things that have no kit is good news no matter what it looks like to the majority of players.


----------



## TheSpore

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Maybe Its time to pull out the old necrons army and polish that turd up.


----------



## XYBAheart

heard from my retailer about 2 days ago that the big remix is coming around may, before that I heard march-april, i've given up, we dont have any fluff, the black library doesn't know we exist, 80 percent of our fluff and quotes on lexicanum are from dawn of bloody war!:ireful2:the bloody imperium has bloody everything! we are on *third edition!!!!!*our rules dont even bloody work anymore! bloody bloody imperium. plus we have next to no wargear. please, servants of our energy hungry gods! aid me to claim the red harvest of which this galaxy is ripe!

but seriously, we need it...

sorry... im just ranting.


----------



## TheSpore

If all is true that the Necrons are next all I have to say is bout damn time... Look at the DE they finally got an update.


----------



## ashikenshin

The DE update was a huge success to me. It went from an army I would never play to me buying a lot of DE stuff this week. Hopefully the Necron stuff will make people do the same, buy a lot of Necron stuff


----------



## TheSpore

it will everytime there is a new dex released the poeple just start snatchin everything they grab.Me I just never follow the trends. Some folks said i jumped on the daemon band wagon but from the perspective of a guy who has always loved the daemons in 40k and started playing when they just could not be used with CSM around I got all giddy when I saw the new daemons dex and army come out. I was just so angry because I had to wait 3 months to get back from deployment to get started on them.


----------



## StalkerZero

So the Beasts of War stuff was an April Fool's. Kind of almost funny though so it may be worth checking their site.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

XYBAheart said:


> heard from my retailer about 2 days ago that the big remix is coming around may, before that I heard march-april, i've given up, we dont have any fluff, *the black library doesn't know we exist*, 80 percent of our fluff and quotes on lexicanum are from dawn of bloody war!:ireful2:the bloody imperium has bloody everything! we are on *third edition!!!!!*our rules dont even bloody work anymore! bloody bloody imperium. plus we have next to no wargear. please, servants of our energy hungry gods! aid me to claim the red harvest of which this galaxy is ripe!
> 
> but seriously, we need it...
> 
> sorry... im just ranting.


I take it you haven't heard of the following novels, all published by Black Library then.

_Dead Men Walking_ - Steve Lyons (Death Korps of Krieg vs Necrons)
_Fall of Damnos_ - Nick Kyme (Ultramarines vs Necrons)
_Nightbringer_ - Graham McNeill (Part of Ultramarines Omnibus, vs Necron C'tan (I think, haven't read this book in ages)).
_Caves of Ice_ - Sandy Mitchell (Part of Caiphas Cain Series, vs Necrons)
_Dark Apostle_ - Anthony Reynolds (Part of Word Bearers books, to be released as an omnibus in 2012) (Necrons Included)
_Hellforged_ - Ben Counter (Soul Drinkers Omnibus, Soul Drinkers vs Necrons) 

That's a total of 6 BL novels which have Necrons as the enemy. Granted, it's a low number, but the Necrons are hard to write about, which will explain why we haven't seen any stories from their point of view. Although if you want Necron PoV, _Fall of Damnos_ offers a few chapters with the Necrons invovled.

Also, you outnumber the Sisters of Battle in Black Library Novels, stop complaining.


----------



## Zarrath

its nice to learn that necrons are getting something new. i'll be glad to hear what new things they'll get. who knows maybe the rumored FNP will be better then the WBB. can't wait.


----------



## TheSpore

i think FNP will help them much more than WBB but the issue I see is wouldn't that raise the points somewhat significantly.


----------



## StalkerZero

TheSpore said:


> i think FNP will help them much more than WBB but the issue I see is wouldn't that raise the points somewhat significantly.


Considering fnp is in ways inferior to wbb I do not see it raising unit costs.


----------



## hungryugolino

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## aboytervigon

dude April fools ended 8 hours ago.


----------



## ashikenshin

hungryugolino said:


> Guys! GW put up Incoming: Necrons!
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=1137666x


damn you!!!

(still April 1st 3:43 pm where I'm at)


----------



## aboytervigon

April fools ends at 12:00pm.


----------



## ashikenshin

nope, you can still make jokes past noon. It only brings bad luck to the perpetrator (according to something I have just read) so it's still valid and I still clicked the link 

bad luck to you !


----------



## micgao

Note to self: dont believe anything and dont click any links in a rumour thread april 1st


----------



## XYBAheart

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I take it you haven't heard of the following novels, all published by Black Library then.
> 
> _Dead Men Walking_ - Steve Lyons (Death Korps of Krieg vs Necrons)
> _Fall of Damnos_ - Nick Kyme (Ultramarines vs Necrons)
> _Nightbringer_ - Graham McNeill (Part of Ultramarines Omnibus, vs Necron C'tan (I think, haven't read this book in ages)).
> _Caves of Ice_ - Sandy Mitchell (Part of Caiphas Cain Series, vs Necrons)
> _Dark Apostle_ - Anthony Reynolds (Part of Word Bearers books, to be released as an omnibus in 2012) (Necrons Included)
> _Hellforged_ - Ben Counter (Soul Drinkers Omnibus, Soul Drinkers vs Necrons)
> 
> That's a total of 6 BL novels which have Necrons as the enemy. Granted, it's a low number, but the Necrons are hard to write about, which will explain why we haven't seen any stories from their point of view. Although if you want Necron PoV, _Fall of Damnos_ offers a few chapters with the Necrons invovled.
> 
> Also, you outnumber the Sisters of Battle in Black Library Novels, stop complaining.


thanks for those names,:goodpost: and no, besides, that bit about our quotes is still true, sorry about the black library bit, I was angry and nieve.
our story characters are our gods... nurgle and khorne don't run onto the battlefeild (do they?", to me it seems that thats a desparate attempt to give us story, why not just a lord that has ruled an impressively skilled campaign in the previous life, so the c'tan prserved his personality in an advanced memory core, so that his incredible tactical knowledge can be used for the most dangerous or hopeless missions or targets the necrons face. I think he could be called Odeosy, which, liberaly translated from latin, means "the hated one" because of the unspeakable number of races and armies he has eradicated from the galaxy.

put simply, I just invented the necron equivilant of thraka or calgar:so_happy:, seriously games workshop. TRY FOR ONCE!:ireful2:

by the way, apoligies for me losing it with the smilies.


----------



## micgao

Not a rumor but I was thinking, the Necrons needs some options army building wise so instead of just adding rules and nothing to the models themselves, maybe we can have different colour rods that does different things?

EX: Green for Rending, Red for -1 instead of -2 on glancing hits, etc... 

and we can have different point values for each type of rods and stuff... something I saw people discuss elsewhere briefly but I really like the idea.


----------



## Vhalyar

So, some more stuff.

First, BramGaunt suggests that Ward is perhaps not the lead designer on the codex/only had a limited input.



BramGaunt said:


> Stickmonkeys NDA got closed yesterday, so it should be in the next 6 months.
> 
> Harry mentioned in another Thread (I am to lazy right now to look it up, I had barbeque, in my defence) that Matt Ward is not writing Sisters of Battle because they got started 6 months after Grey Knights, and he therefor has been too busy with our silver saviours to be the author of the Sisters, and I have strong suggestions that Necrons are closer than sisters from several trusted people now (people I trust and have not failed me)
> 
> I therefor assume that Sister are around the time Grey Knights + 6, so, as of today exactly half a year from now, and Necrons are somewhere earlier.
> 
> I assume aswell that Mr. Ward is not the leading writing force behind the Necron Armybook, though he might have participated.


Do you have any further details about the author(s), Bindi?
Then there's Spectral Dragon (I know, I know, at least humor it) with some rumors:



Spectral Dragon said:


> *Holds head in hands*
> 
> Ok, I had to mention this because knowing Matt Ward, this is probably true.
> 
> There ARE squad leaders in the codex, and the feel of necrons as well as their fluff, even though it is drastically being changed, is simply going to be so drastically changed they are going to be virtually unrecognizable.
> 
> FNP (I don't want to play plague marines) is in the codex. Phase out is changed and renamed into something stupid. One of the new units doesn't fit the army at all.
> 
> In short, it's Matt's usual work.
> 
> This from a different source than the one that told me that they were going to be pushed back. I trust the guy who told me they are being pushed back more, this guy is usually only correct half the time.
> 
> Salt Required. I hope this doesn't pan out.


Knee-jerk reactions ahoy, ha.


----------



## StalkerZero

I guess the closer we get to start hearing more and more about Necrons the more nervous I get. 

I love this army for very specific reasons and if those change too drastically I may be kind of screwed. I dislike every army in 40k for a certain reason. The reason I dislike Necrons is the 3rd edition book. They are the only army that is easily fixable for me to love them. 

I'm not sure I could really enjoy playing another army or an all too different Necrons.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Vhalyar said:


> Do you have any further details about the author(s), Bindi?


afaik Matt Ward is doing the majority, although there were two others given the task before him 



Vhalyar said:


> Then there's Spectral Dragon


erm, yes i've heard of this guy, this is the guy with 20+ sources, all of whom appear to be perpetually wrong


----------

